# I got a question



## brennan (Jul 3, 2007)

Anybody know of any events in CA? Specifically the Ventura County area.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 3, 2007)

http://www.kcbs.us/default.php  theres a couple


----------



## brennan (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks, I'll have to check some of those out...Too bad the one in Thousand Oaks was cancelled. It was the closest one i believe.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 3, 2007)

This link should be of some interest to you Brennan.

http://www.cbbqa.com/

Enjoy!


----------

